# Wouldn't it be nice



## YeOldeOke (15/6/20)

If we in SA, could keep our most talented people of ALL colours, and enable them to take SA to a future that all can be proud of and profit from, instead of promoting our worst to take us down the drain.

Real leadership is rare, always has been and even more so these days. We enable the worst to rise to the top, with very predictable outcomes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Raindance (16/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> If we in SA, could keep our most talented people of ALL colours, and enable them to take SA to a future that all can be proud of and profit from, instead of promoting our worst to take us down the drain.
> 
> Real leadership is rare, always has been and even more so these days. We enable the worst to rise to the top, with very predictable outcomes.



So many great statements made in there! Thanks @YeOldeOke 

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## YeOldeOke (16/6/20)

This guy is special, very special. If only we could have kept him

Reactions: Like 5


----------

